# babysitting rates



## minkydog (5 Aug 2011)

Just wondering what the going rate for a babysitter in the country outside Tuam would be. Local student who lives down the road is going to babysit my two kids the odd night but not sure what to pay her. I asked her how much she wanted and she said she did not mind about that!! Don't want to get it wrong so all advice appreciated


----------



## Sandals (6 Aug 2011)

In country area not far from tuam where neighbor pays family member €25 for four (8 to 14) for full night. Drops her home around 12 the next day. She does get nice Christmas pressies etc.

€8 an hour is huge money in my eyes.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Aug 2011)

and it was substantially more than the young lad here was getting:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=158641


----------



## Tomorrow (6 Aug 2011)

I am in the country in Donegal, we would normally give €30 for approx 8 to 1, babysitter is 16 years old, kids are sleeping before we go out.

I think that's plenty, he certainly seems pleased with it, especially considering kids can't really get any part time work like they used to.


----------



## Magpie (6 Aug 2011)

I pay €8 p/h for mine, but that is for 3 young children, and she is qualified, garda vetted, 1st aider etc etc. Well worth it.


----------



## lionstour (6 Aug 2011)

Tomorrow said:


> I am in the country in Donegal, we would normally give €30 for approx 8 to 1, babysitter is 16 years old, kids are sleeping before we go out.
> 
> I think that's plenty, he certainly seems pleased with it, especially considering kids can't really get any part time work like they used to.


 
I would never get a boy/young man to babysit.


----------



## Guest105 (6 Aug 2011)

lionstour said:


> I would never get a boy/young man to babysit.


 

Neither would I, a definite NO NO. 

I have come across too many awful stories in my time about boy/man babysitters


----------



## Tomorrow (6 Aug 2011)

That's a terrible thing to say.

I have known this teenager all his life, he's known my kids since they were babies, I know all of his family and friends. His mum is one of my best friends.

I trust him far more than some random stranger teenager who would happen to be female.


----------



## lionstour (6 Aug 2011)

Tomorrow said:


> That's a terrible thing to say.
> 
> I have known this teenager all his life, he's known my kids since they were babies, I know all of his family and friends. His mum is one of my best friends.
> 
> I trust him far more than some random stranger teenager who would happen to be female.



Most cases of abuse happen in exactly this senario. If it was my son I would not put him in a position where he is alone with kids.


----------



## Gekko (6 Aug 2011)

lionstour said:


> I would never get a boy/young man to babysit.


 


cashier said:


> Neither would I, a definite NO NO.
> 
> I have come across too many awful stories in my time about boy/man babysitters


 


Tomorrow said:


> That's a terrible thing to say.
> 
> I have known this teenager all his life, he's known my kids since they were babies, I know all of his family and friends. His mum is one of my best friends.
> 
> I trust him far more than some random stranger teenager who would happen to be female.


 


lionstour said:


> Most cases of abuse happen in exactly this senario. If it was my son I would not put him in a position where he is alone with kids.


 
Utterly shocking posts...


----------



## lionstour (7 Aug 2011)

Gekko said:


> Utterly shocking posts...



It may be shocking but A significant number of cases of child abuse happen in exactly these circumstances. Ask any social worker etc. Don't shoot the messenger.

Don't want to get off topic and start loads of posts full of conflict and bile so I am getting out at this point.


----------



## lou2 (7 Aug 2011)

I pay 10 per hour for one child in Dublin who is in bed when the babysitter comes and doesn't wake up. I'm usually out for 5 hours so it's 50 quid a night. Admittedly pricey but then a night out is a rare thing these days.


----------



## Diziet (7 Aug 2011)

I pay 20-25 but generally we are back by 12. So it would be 8-11 or 8-12.


----------



## Complainer (8 Aug 2011)

lionstour said:


> It may be shocking but A significant number of cases of child abuse happen in exactly these circumstances.


Would you care to link to news reports of some of these cases?


----------



## minkydog (9 Aug 2011)

thanks to all those who replied we were thinking of about 30 for a short night (back by or close to 12 and 50 if a really late one . to those who are discussing Male sitters - thanks for hijacking the post perhaps you could start your own tread if you want to go off topic as it does tend to stop some replies to the original question.


----------



## Mongola (9 Aug 2011)

Sandals said:


> In country area not far from tuam where neighbor pays family member €25 for four (8 to 14) for full night. Drops her home around 12 the next day. She does get nice Christmas pressies etc.
> 
> €8 an hour is huge money in my eyes.


 
I think this is really really low and is done more as a favour than an actual baby sitting. 
25 € for 4 kids for a full night???? Why bother?


----------



## Mongola (9 Aug 2011)

Apologies, I  did not finish my post: if it is really a baby sitting: I would not bother but if it was helping out a friend (well would not expect payment) but if payment involved then yes, ok, 25 euro is ok for the acknowledgement/thanks.


----------

